# Bleeping Computer Being Sued by Crapware Vendor



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Bleeping Computer is being sued by Enigma Software (Spyhunter) for a review posted in their forums. This page is asking for donations but also gives very good links about the problem and the problems with Spyhunter itself. Bleeping Computer has been my main source for info about various malware for years. They have provided their services for free all this time. Hate to see this happening to such a valuable resource.

Help BleepingComputer Defend Freedom of Speech


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Damn shame....BC will prevail in the end.


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

There's no way that BleepingComputer will go down that easily. Enigma Software Group think they can get at it the same way they did with small websites and businesses, but it won't happen with BC.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

If they can't afford to defend themselves in court, they could go down. Here is the complaint: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/fri...-Software-vs-BleepingComputer.com-Amended.pdf Notice that most of it is centered around a forum post... This could affect all forums.

They are demanding a jury trial, I assume because they think a jury would be ignorant about the real issues, making it easier for them to win.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

One good thing about TSF is we *don't *use Affiliate Links which BC does. Their best defense besides the facts of the case is to initiate a counter-suit.


----------

